# tung oil allow wood to breathe



## baoluo (Jun 7, 2011)

tung oil


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

First of all, wood doesn't breathe, baoluo. It can absorb and release moisture from the atmosphere. Sometimes we attempt to mitigate that, like with paint. Other finishes do not attempt to cover the wood in an impermeable membrane. Oil finishes would be an example.

The first question would be, what is the finish required to do?

And second, as popular as apiaries are becoming, your question might be better directed to other beekeepers rather than to we woodworkers.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

Tung oil is good to use on the outside of the beehive, Baoluo. It will allow for the wood to breathe and maintain it's appearance for several years. *DO NOT* finish the inside of the hive since the bees will take care of that themselves and they do not like certain odors/smells. Just use several light coats and allow it to dry several days before giving it to the bees. Hardly know a bee that did not appreciates a well built home.

What type of hives did you build for them? Build the Kenya hives myself. Luck to you and the bees.


----------



## baoluo (Jun 7, 2011)

I have kept bees in trees, logs, langstroth, top bars, and recently Warre. I really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Hay bauluo

i just helped my neighbor build a top bar bee hive ,i dont know any more than the build but look at this link maybe it will help or at least he knows more about it.

http://lumberjocks.com/SASmith/blog/29309


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with LEE


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I've talked to a beekeeper who soaked his hives (a side at a time in melted paraffin wax. Along with protecting the wood, the (Langstroth) bodies came apart easier and the propolis (bee glue) was easier to scrape off. Whenever he worked on his hive bodies he would dip them again. No priming, no scraping, and he thought the bees liked it. -Jack


----------



## baoluo (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool idea about dipping!


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Baoluo, I just read the link in Eddie's post (^#4). It's by SASmith and has a lot more info on paraffin dipping.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Milk paint will protect the wood without upsetting the bees.


----------



## baoluo (Jun 7, 2011)

What a great link and pictures. Thanks for nudging me. I didn't catch it the first time. I appreciate all your guys!!!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

If you want a natural wood look you could paint them with exterior base paint (no pigment/tint added).
My paraffin dipped hives turn grey over time because there is no UV protection. With untinted exterior paint it would take much longer because of the UV inhibitors added to the paint.


----------

